# Покупка бандонеона.



## ukumik (27 Дек 2010)

Господа - хочу купить инструмент *146* или *148* тонов. Как всегда хочется не дорого и сердито что называется. Подскажите как поступить - взять что-то не новое и довести до ума или лучше все таки брать новый. И какой фирмы лучше. Все как всегда упирается в денюжку. Были бы финансы - взял бы викторию и не парил мозг.


----------



## Jupiter (27 Дек 2010)

Закажи у Баринова, на Юпитере. Будет круто...
Голоса,устати, у Баринова получше,хоть и от той же фабрики,что снабжает Викторию, Вельтмейстер ,Южную Америку и прочих...Но у Баринова будет "круче" и дешевле в два-три раза... Дерево и резонаторы много что дают...А этого у Баринова не отнять. На корейские корпуса от не падкий. А Виктория уже начала делать в Румынии и кое что в Китае...


----------



## ukumik (29 Дек 2010)

Вот как даже) Интересно - сколько он запросит Баринов то?
Мне даже не известно, что они делают бандонеоны. Мне бы не особо хотелось чтоб звучал бандонеон как маленький баян.
А вот про новости о Виктории - это конечно очень не приятно, потому что я всегда привык относиться к таким маркам как Виктория уважительно лишь потому что на их инструментах играют Гальяно и Вайрёнен, хотя возможно именно для таких ребят они в блин расшибутся но сделают качественно.
Скажите плиз - где узнать сколько это обойдется.
Спасибо что откликнулись


----------



## Sergey Kuznetsov (29 Дек 2010)

Есть еще не дорогой вариант. Особенно хорош тем, кто не хочет переучиваться с баяна. В старый корпус вставлены новые голоса и схема расположения клавиатуры баянная.


----------



## bombastic (29 Дек 2010)

поясните пожалуйста, а как быть с мехом? там же в одну сторону только играет, а не в обе?
баянчиком так не помахаешь запросто


----------



## MAN (29 Дек 2010)

bombastic писал:


> а как быть с мехом? там же в одну сторону только играет, а не в обе? баянчиком так не помахаешь запросто


Я так понял, что речь шла о корпусе бандонеона, в котором иначе расположены голоса и применена клавиатурная раскладка, аналогичная баянной, а не о том, что в корпус от баяна начинка бандонеона "впихивается". Или я ошибаюсь?


----------



## ukumik (31 Дек 2010)

Не, господа, меня интересует именно стандартный бандонеон 146 или 148 тонов. Там как раз и в разжим и в сжим одинаковые звуки. раскладка для меня абсолютно не проблема))


----------



## Sergey Kuznetsov (31 Дек 2010)

MAN писал:


> Я так понял, что речь шла о корпусе бандонеона, в котором иначе расположены голоса и применена клавиатурная раскладка, аналогичная баянной, а не о том, что в корпус от баяна начинка бандонеона "впихивается". Или я ошибаюсь?


 Да, именно. У меня такой инструмент, правда антикварность сказывается на механике и в верхнем диапазоне не очень удобно. В.Зубицкий сейчас экспериментирует с целой партией таких.


----------



## Jupiter (1 Янв 2011)

ukumik писал:


> А вот про новости о Виктории - это конечно очень не приятно, потому что я всегда привык относиться к таким маркам как Виктория уважительно лишь потому что на их инструментах играют Гальяно и Вайрёнен


У Гальяно и Вайринена(бандонеон- баян у него,кстати,Баринова Юпитер с Черновским аккордом) инструменты спецзаказа: это означает,что ради рекламы не экономят на качестве. Но цена за такой бандонеон - от 7 до 12 тысяч ЕВРО! Это кошмар...
ukumik писал:


> Мне бы не особо хотелось чтоб звучал бандонеон как маленький баян.


Пардон - голоса,механика,конструкция бандонеона. Баринов не ставит в бандонеоны баянные голоса. эТО БАНДОНЕОН,разумеется хроматический(то есть и на сжим и разжим один тон),клавиатуру менять никто не собирается "под баян"- это уже "не продаваемый за рубеж инструмент" получится.
Sergey Kuznetsov писал:


> В.Зубицкий сейчас экспериментирует с целой партией таких.


В.Зубицкий действительно очень много делает для того,что бы "найти золотую середину" бандонеона для России и Украины.Думаю,что когда нибудь эти усилия оценят.Хотя это и дорогое удовольствие- из старого делать новое...Дай БОГ ЗДОРОВЬЯ В.ЗУБИЦКОМУ


----------



## Katja (1 Янв 2011)

У Гальяно, по-моему, бандонеон вообще не Victoria. Если я не ошибаюсь, у него диатонический бандонеон Alfred Arnold. Хотя, может быть, я что-то путаю?


----------



## Jupiter (3 Янв 2011)

Да,конечно не Виктория у Гальяно: только аккордеоны Виктория,и то не все(у него их 4 штуки).Если концерт "не рекламный",то Гальяно играет на инструменте без названия... 
Ну а фирма Alfred Arnold была самая лучшая по производству бандонеонов.Даже старые экземпляры в великолепном состоянии.Качество отменное, голоса- на сто процентов уже поменяны.Цинковые голоса меняют сейяас все бандонеонисты: хрупкие они и быстро летят.Планку тоже ставят дюралевую вместо меди.


----------



## Katja (3 Янв 2011)

ну хорошо, что я не ошиблась всё-таки))
Николай, а где бы Вы посоветовали поискать AA бандонеоны?


----------



## ukumik (3 Янв 2011)

Да - интересная и нужная дискуссия получается)) Всех с наступившим и наступающим!
А вот по поводу того что у Вайрёнена Юпитер - я реально удивлен)


----------



## Katja (3 Янв 2011)

кстати, я недавно видела финский аккордеонный журнал, так там Мика Вяйринен со Scandalli был...


----------

